
Developers – Talk to People - henrik_w
https://henrikwarne.com/2017/05/28/developers-talk-to-people/
======
GrumpyNl
Point two is an example of the developer talking to the tester, how to test
and how to avoid the pitfalls. Thats an unwanted situation. Always write down
why you changed something, especially when you know it will break things.

